# SOMERSET, KY: #142 - Young White GSD Boy



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Mr. 142 was e-mailed to me to cross post. He is currently at the Pulaski County Dog Pound in Somerset, KY. *

*He is listed as a "shepherd/husky mix", but he looks like a white GSD to me! He is said to be a beautiful dog and looks like he is around 2-3 years old. His Petfinder post says he is a very nice boy with women, but he doesn't seem to be very fond of men!*

*I don't know anything more about Mr. 142. If you'd like to know more or take him into your home or rescue, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*Somerset, KY is about 80 miles south of Lexington, not too far from the TN line.*

*MR. 142*









Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Somerset, KY | #142

*Pulaski County Animal Shelter*
235 Adopt Me Ln 
Somerset, KY
606-679-6432 
[email protected]


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah he does look like a PB white GSD doesnt he? bump for him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He looks like a Husky mix to me...you can tell in his face and his ears are not as large as a PB's IMO. In any case, he's a pretty boy.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Husky Mix for Sure......


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

ear set too short and short snot X-4sure


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The picture is taken at an odd angle so could be skewing the perspective and making his ears look odd. Looks purebred or high mix at the least to me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Jax. So hard to tell from a picture. I have picked dogs up from transport, quite surprised that they looked nothing like the picture. I say we give this boy the benefit of the doubt. He could be PB and without rescue, he could be dead.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

